# "Pet Corrector" spray--awesome results!



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

My Lily is twelve months old, and from about eight months onward have been battling with her extreme guardianship of my house and yard and everything around us when she is in my car. When in the house she gets extremely excited and barks crazily when anyone approaches my house or sidewalk. My many numerous attempts to get this to stop have failed this far (trainer to the house to give help, giving treats to get her to not start the barking etc.), and the habit has only got more entrenched. 

SO...I am very very surprised to find that this pet corrector spray works. It is unreal how it just instantly changed the behavior. I read about it on this forum and then read a ton of positive reviews, so I had my hopes up, but still did not expect such great results.

My daughter comes over with my grandchildren early in the morning, and every day used to start with Lily going crazy when the car pulled up. After the one morning of the pet corrector use, when I say quiet she ceases the behavior and looks at me for a treat. SO simple.

Wish I had tried this long long before.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have it too, now I just show them the can and they stop.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

That stuff is awesome!! I have it, too, and all I have to do is walk over to the counter where it sits and they immediately hush!! I tell them that they are good babies and give treats. Best $10.00 I ever spent...


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you post a picture or link to the product? Daphne is a little yapper so I'm definitely interested 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Can you post a picture or link to the product? Daphne is a little yapper so I'm definitely interested


Ditto! We need this in our lives!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I got the Pet Corrector from Petco. I purchased it while on vacation after I could not get Cody to quit barking @ noises in the halls @ the hotel. I was worried we would get kicked out. I had called my daughter in CA & she said it worked with her maltese. I highly recommend it too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like it too


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, this stuff is pretty amazing. It doesn't seem like she is scared at all, just stops and focuses on me instead of going crazy barking. 

I don't know how to post a photo of it, but I got mine by mail order from Petco (it is a bit of a drive to get to our nearest brick and mortar Petco). It comes in a larger size for $10 and then there are also smaller travel type cans. I may get a couple of the smaller ones in the future if needed, for going in the car, etc. 

I saw it was also available on Amazon, but not with free shipping that comes with Amazon prime, and only through vendors other than Amazon, so I opted to go with ordering from Petco.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use it too. stops them in their tracks.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pet Corrector . com, official home of the Pet Corrector behavior correcting spray. Reviews, praise, and YouTube videos!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 2 cans but I only REALLY need it when I fly & it can't go on the plane. Lisi has free reign there!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Our brand is called Quit It! but it is the same thing. Just a can of compressed air that we got at PetsMart. Beats all I've ever seen--have used it just a couple of times and that's all it takes. Wish I had been the one to invent that...


----------

